# CRS Photo Journal pt.4



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If you'll notice with the photos below, I've further developed my skills with shooting crs by lowering the apertureand showing the white color of the CRS. The PRL no entry hino has some beautiful whites on his legs which is my personally preference as oppose to red legs.


----------

